
3vents.github.io – Realtime GitHub - supernihil
https://3vents.github.io/
======
supernihil
source is here:
[https://github.com/3vents/3vents.github.io](https://github.com/3vents/3vents.github.io)

I made this as a simple ui to view what people are doing "right now" on
github. It basically streams "api.github.com/events" directly into your
browser and does some basic layouting as well. It needs a "github access
token" to work, the source above tells how to create such a token with minimum
privileges.

I find it inspiring to see what people are doing in all sorts of weird
projects :-)

